# Beinhart-Biketreff (KL2/H3), Sa. 25.10., 14.00 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße



## carboni (23. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo zusammen,

*wie ihr sicher oben schon gelesen habt, gibt es ab jetzt samstags zwei Gruppen mit verschiedenen Konditionslevel, Fahrzeiten und Startorten.

*Unser Treffpunkt und Dauer*
 ... Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Rückkehr 17.15 Uhr (+/-)
*
Unser Konditions(Tempo)level II* auf Trails, jeweils bei / bis
0% / 20 km/h
3% / 9 km/h
6% / 6 km/h
9% / 3 km/h
Auf festen Wegen +3 km/h

*Wetter*
 ... sollte passen (Wetteronline)

*Mitmachen kann Jede und Jeder*





  (Gäste sind willkommen und fahren auf eigene Gefahr)

*Voraussetzungen*
  ... Anmeldung im Forum
  ... ausreichend für Level II trainiert 
  ... funktionierendes Mountainbike
  ... Helm auf dem Kopf (Handschuhe empfohlen)

 




Gruß
Achim


----------



## prodigy (23. Oktober 2008)

bin dabei! 

bis Samstag,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn das schmerzlevel 
SA morgen erträglich ist,
radle ich mit.


----------



## Murph (23. Oktober 2008)

Wäre auch gerne dabei.
Bin mir aber jetzt gar nicht mehr so sicher ob ich´s pack,nach meinem Ausstieg letzten Samstag.


----------



## Mousy (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre auch mit. 

Was verbirgt sich den hinter 'H3' aus dem Titel ? 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2008)

muß das nicht "S3" heissen


----------



## Luzie (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Achim,

ich bin am Sa. dabei...


----------



## f.topp (24. Oktober 2008)

schöne grüße aus ligurien, das wetter ist schön und das essen auch. hab hier noch zu tun und werds bis sa. wohl nich schaffen.
bis denne frank


----------



## Tolpan76 (24. Oktober 2008)

Denke mal hier bin ich richtig 
Wenn es von oben trocken ist bin ich nach Waasgau-Marathon und Krankheit mal wieder dabei.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Paffi1 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo !

Ich geh' mal davon aus, dass "KL2/H3" für "keine Gefangenen": steht, dann müsste ich eigentlich richtig sein hüpf:...

Bis morgen & viele Grüße
Stefan

PS: bestimmt interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Anmeldungen zwischen den beiden Gruppen entwickeln


----------



## rumblestilz (24. Oktober 2008)

Dabei! Frank
@murph: Letzte Woche wars eher Richtung Level 3 und du warst nicht gut drauf. Level 2 sollte also für dich passen! Nur Mut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (24. Oktober 2008)

OK OK bin dabei!


----------



## Darkwing (25. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch dabei in der Hoffnung "H3" ist nix Schlimmes. 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## umkipper (25. Oktober 2008)

Ein letztes mal als Gast?!
Bai dann, der Jan.


----------



## picard (25. Oktober 2008)

Bei dem Andrang melde ich mich besser mal an.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Hasehern (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch gerne dabei.
Ich bin nämlich ziemlich fest davon überzeugt "H3" ist harmloser als "H5N1". Bei der Ansteckungsgefahr bin ich mir da allerdings nicht ganz so sicher.

Sicher bereits infizierte Grüße


Markus


----------



## Mousy (25. Oktober 2008)

Darkwing schrieb:


> ... in der Hoffnung "H3" ist nix Schlimmes.
> ...





Hasehern schrieb:


> ... Ich bin nämlich ziemlich fest davon überzeugt "H3" ist harmloser als "H5N1"...



Da fehlt doch wohl nicht der Buchstabe 'k' ?
Sollte es so sein und das ganze dann noch etwas mit Höhe zu tun haben wäre mir H5N1 lieber als H3k. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2008)

schwächel heute schon vorher 
und bleibe deshalb auf der straße.

viel spass im gelände!


----------



## prederik (25. Oktober 2008)

zurückgezogen...
Muss erst nochmal genau auf den Tacho schauen...
Gruss Hardy


----------



## umkipper (25. Oktober 2008)

Meine Frau ist noch in der Stadt, wird sehr knapp. Bitte nicht warten.
Hoffentlich - bis dann, der Jan


----------



## prodigy (25. Oktober 2008)

Hey Achim,
das war heute ne super schöne Tour 

Geschwindigkeitslevel war übrigens auch prima 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Luzie (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Achim, 

danke für die schöne Tour, den Anstieg zur Hohen Wurzel fand ich sehr nett... 

Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## rumblestilz (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi Achim,
schließe mich an: Schöne Tour, eigentlich auch gutes Tempo, wenn ich nur am Vorabend nicht so viel ....
Na ja, bis demnäx, Frank


----------



## Murph (26. Oktober 2008)

dito,dito

Kann mich meine Vorrednern nur anschließen!!

gruß Thomas


----------



## carboni (27. Oktober 2008)

Guck mal!





*Übrigens:* Die Legende zur Thread-Headline ist in Arbeit. 



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mousy (29. Oktober 2008)

War hoffentlich nicht der letzte sonnige Biketreff für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Hasehern (3. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

genau, eine schöne, sonnige Tour war's.

Danke nochmal


Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

